# My babys hair is matted !



## leigh5tom

My baby has lovely brown hair every morning she gets little knots in the back of it where she has moved her head in her sleep. I can sometimes brush them out but mostly not but these knots are only tiny.

However this morning I looked and she has dreadlocks! Where these little knots have matted loads of her hair together and there's just noway I will be able to get these out :-( I feel gutted! Any advice?? It looks like I don't brush her hair ! xxxxx


----------



## Babyvoisey

Can u try putting baby conditioner on it and comb it out? I don't have any other suggestions sorry as I have a little bald boy lol xxx


----------



## Loozle

I'm fairly certain that there is a detangler spray made by Johnsons.
Might be worth a try? My lo has a lot of hair but it only gets matted when he puts food in it. This morning he managed to get toast stuck in his hair :haha:


----------



## NicolaWynne

Hi Leighann!! :) 

Maybe try a bit of baby oil?? Post some new pics please!! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## leigh5tom

Hey Nicola! I will I will! I'll turn the laptop on soon & add some :-D how are you?? & little phoebe of course 

Thanks for all your suggestions, I love her gorgeous hair & feel gutted it's all matted at the back :-( xxxxx


----------



## mischaa

conditioner and a plastic comb hun done ir many timea with my daughter just take it slow and easy also use conditioner when u wash babies hair will prevent it


----------



## Jaylynne

Johnson and Johnson no more tears
My mom used it on me ALL the time as a kid


----------



## NicolaWynne

leigh5tom said:


> Hey Nicola! I will I will! I'll turn the laptop on soon & add some :-D how are you?? & little phoebe of course
> 
> Thanks for all your suggestions, I love her gorgeous hair & feel gutted it's all matted at the back :-( xxxxx

We are great thanks :D Shes a sweetie pie! I want to see some pics!

How are you two??xxxxx


----------



## xcharx

Asda do a little angels leave in spray conditioner - I've used it on my LO :) 

Cx


----------



## Kaede351

I was going to suggest baby oil too :) that will untangle anything! Although it might take a couple of washes I fully et it out of her hair.

XxX


----------

